# Zostavax - I'M SO CONFUSED



## PennyG (Jan 27, 2009)

I'M SO CONFUSED.  DOES MEDICARE COVER THE ADMINISTRATION OF THE ZOSTAVAX?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 27, 2009)

*May I charge an administration fee?*Yes. The physician may charge an administration fee, *however*, _*neither*_ the Part B carrier, nor Part D plan are responsible for payment. This fee could be billed to the beneficiary or to any supplemental insurers in accordance with the information listed above in this MLN Matters Article

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0678.pdf


----------

